# Recruiting and Club Coaches



## SWHPH (May 16, 2021)

Is it common for club coaches to reach out on behalf of your kid who wants to play in college or do club coaches typically wait to see if college coaches reach out first? Not sure how this all works and interested in when we should be approaching the club coach regarding reaching out? Is this also necessary for camps/ID sessions even if you were emailed about them?


----------



## espola (May 16, 2021)

SWHPH said:


> Is it common for club coaches to reach out on behalf of your kid who wants to play in college or do club coaches typically wait to see if college coaches reach out first? Not sure how this all works and interested in when we should be approaching the club coach regarding reaching out? Is this also necessary for camps/ID sessions even if you were emailed about them?


I don't know about common, but it happens.  If you wish to be proactive, ask the coach if he would like to be listed as a reference on any communication with college coaches.


----------



## full90 (May 16, 2021)

I’d have the club coach follow up with any schools you’ve contacted. It can’t hurt for them to say “hey my center back contacted you and she’s really interested. She’s a great player and good kid.”

Club coaches SHOULD be passing along any comments or inquires college coaches have about your kid but it often doesn’t happen which is why the rule change was enacted. After sophomore year college coaches can contact you directly, hopefully avoiding the middle man role of the club coach.

If your kid is a fresh or soph and your club coach is telling you “oh so and so called and is interested in your kid” take note because it’s illegal and could cost your kid opportunities at that school and that coach is a cheater. There are multiple compliance investigations happening right now due to coaches cheating in w soccer (early contact, showing up at a tournament during dead period, having club coaches pass on messages to young kids).

if you’re enrolled in a schools ID camp have your club coach reach out and say so and so is coming to your camp can you give me feedback on them afterwards? Not necessary but can’t hurt to put it on the schools radar that your kid is coming and interested.

essentially use club coaches as an add on not necessarily relying on them for the main connection. They can certainly reach out for you to gauge interest but shouldn’t replace the legwork of you and your kid. Good luck!


----------



## Soccerfan2 (May 16, 2021)

full90 said:


> I’d have the club coach follow up with any schools you’ve contacted. It can’t hurt for them to say “hey my center back contacted you and she’s really interested. She’s a great player and good kid.”
> 
> Club coaches SHOULD be passing along any comments or inquires college coaches have about your kid but it often doesn’t happen which is why the rule change was enacted. After sophomore year college coaches can contact you directly, hopefully avoiding the middle man role of the club coach.
> 
> ...


It is absolutely not illegal for a college coach to tell a club coach that a school is generally interested in your kid. See attached, question #22, answer #2. 


			https://ncaaorg.s3.amazonaws.com/governance/d1/legislation/2018-19D1GOV_Prop2018-93and2018-94FAQ.pdf
		

They cannot communicate anything more than general interest (where you are on the recruiting list, money, etc).


----------



## Soccer43 (May 17, 2021)

If you are at a good club your coach will work hard to get you committed to the best college- they have an excellent network system and strong relationships with college coaches.  If you have a jackass DOC or lazy coach without a decent reputation among college coaches then they won’t be helpful and can even be harmful in the process


----------



## crush (May 17, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> If you are at a good club *your coach will work hard to get you committed* to the best college- they have an excellent network system and strong relationships with college coaches.  If you have a jackass DOC or lazy coach without a decent reputation among college coaches then they won’t be helpful and can even be harmful in the process


That was when the old rules were in place 43.  My dd is now the one working hard to set up her three official visits.  Work the phone and make those calls is my advice.  Send video and emails.  Build a relationship and then "tie the knot" when both feel ready to commit for fours years.  Let the player do all the work, MOO!!!  Club coach & parents will be there to give feedback and I hope it's all good.  Teachers write recommendations, HSS coaches can write a letter and so much more that goes into this big decision   Slow down and take your time.  P.S.  Some players also need time to decide on Pro or College


----------



## Soccer43 (May 17, 2021)

still the same - an excellent club and coach does still work hard to support their players in the process.  They don't do it all for you but they help to make those connections for sure.


----------



## SoccerLocker (May 18, 2021)

*If you expect your club coach to go to bat for your kid, you need to be on the same page wrt your player's talent level.  *Sit down with your coach and compile a list of suitable schools together.  Emailing Stanford and UCLA and asking your club coach to follow up is not going to happen if you're not at that level.  This is a major issue that some parents do not want to address.


----------



## crush (May 18, 2021)

SoccerLocker said:


> *If you expect your club coach to go to bat for your kid, you need to be on the same page wrt your player's talent level.  *Sit down with your coach and compile a list of suitable schools together.  Emailing Stanford and UCLA and asking your club coach to follow up is not going to happen if you're not at that level.  This is a major issue that some parents do not want to address.


100% true bro.  My dd had a few sit downs with a couple Docs back in 7th & 8th grade.  One was a complete fraud and is not even in the game anymore.  Selling something else is last I heard.  The other Doc was spot on and knows his stuff.  Old school middleman but it worked back in the day.  Today, the player can make that call as of June 15th going into Jr year and start the process.  I will say at the beginning of the "where are your talents at talk" she got hit with the following:

Both Docs: Where you want to ball in college in 5 years?  Oh, before you answer, please dont say __________________ & _________________.  Those spots are already taken and you would have a hard time finding play time anyways and your the type of player that has to be in the game.  Plus, you must also have a 4.5 and score 1400+ on SAT and so on and so on and you have to be a true Unicorn ((just for Maps....lol)). 

Typical exchange for 7th & 8th graders and their mother & father back in 2018

DD:  ah ah ah college?

Dumb Doc:  Ya, this is all about college.  I know I said it was about this and that, but it's only really about college at the end of the day.  Pipe dreams are for dreamers only.

DD:  Oh, let me get back to you on that Q about college.  I think I want to go and all that but where?  I have no clue.    

Dad:  I thought this was about this and that and more of this?  Why the switch on your sales pitch bro? 

Dumb Doc:  Look, I know everyone ((He did not, it was a lie)). 

Dad:  Damn dude, you sure pulled switch a roo on me and my dd.  She's 13, buzz off about college talk and leave her alone and let her focus on being a teenager and just play soccer bro.

Dumb Doc:  Bro, dont you get it.  The rules are changing.  Send the emails now!!!

Well, four years later and the rules are changing dumb dumb


----------

